# World Peace Gathering Germany



## DertyDers (Aug 12, 2018)

Hey friends 
anyone in Europe? Anyone in the Portugal, Spain, France area headed for the rainbow gathering in Germany? I’m hitching my way from Lisbon to Madrid now and working my way up. If you’re in the area it would be cool to meet even if you’re not headed the same way


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 12, 2018)

im not in that area, but if you were interested in taking some pictures of the event and sharing them here with any of your experiences, there's a lot of folks that would be interested in reading about them and seeing your pics of this event as not a lot of us have been to gatherings outside the usa!


----------



## DertyDers (Aug 12, 2018)

We caught a ride out of a petrol station at Amora last night at about 11pm from a Brazilian guy after waiting 8 hours. South instead of east, we ended our day with a ~3 hour road trip and a late night of beers and dancing in Albufeira.





We’ve left again headed west through Faro and along the coast. Our new friend should drop us near the boarder of Spain by tonight.




If I make the gathering I will definitely take pictures and video when it’s appropriate. I’ve been a fan of the parking lot

I’ll gather some other pictures along the way and post on a different thread later on


----------



## DertyDers (Aug 12, 2018)

https://cdn.fbsbx.com/v/t59.2708-21...b50b980f00980fee6ae8ca3d4a7c&oe=5B735C2D&dl=1


_Link: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OiXuw96RQ683SCbHvVDDa2wR89CDo3Qv/view_​


----------



## dubh (Aug 12, 2018)

Im heading there eventually currently in london then going to amsterdam tomorrow and then germany. Hitchin and what not.


----------



## Odin (Aug 12, 2018)

THis sounds like an amazing trip... I hope you keep the thread updated with pics and stories. 
Have fun.


----------



## almostvicious (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm gonna move towards germany slowly and work my way up to Berlin so we just might bump into eachother somewhere


----------



## DertyDers (Aug 14, 2018)

dubh: Man, now I understand a little bit about what kind of patience and flexibility that it takes to hitch hike. It’s been an incredible experience.

Odin: I will definitely keep taking pictures and post them when I can organize them into stories. I’m havin so much fun!

almostvicious: I’m running out of time before I have to get back to Babylon. Maybe I won’t make it to Germany but I still wanted to share the info I had about the gathering. I wish you happy travels and to all of you I can’t wait to meet some of you in the future


----------



## DertyDers (Aug 14, 2018)

Quick update... we made it from Lisbon to Seville by hitch hiking. It was amazing. I rather shamefully have to say that we decided to take a blablacar from Seville to Madrid as we had a friend and a couch surfing host waiting for us there. My very first hitch hiking journey took me two days from Lisbon to Seville through the south of Portugal. I wouldn’t have the courage to even try it without you guys, much love.

If anyone needs any more information about the gathering I may be able to help out. Let me know


----------

